# Pfeil nach oben/unten



## Zippo (14. März 2004)

Hallo @all,

es geht mir darum, wie ich so einen z.B. "Pfeil nach oben bzw. unten" beim runterscrollen "mitlaufen" lassen kann. Ich habe da so eine Seite entworfen, die geht von A - Z. ... also ziemlich kleiner Scrollbalken. Geht das mit einem Java Applet? Bitte sehr genau beschreiben, da ich eigentlich schon sehr wenig davon verstehe.

Danke!
MfG
Zippo


----------



## Neurodeamon (15. März 2004)

Schau mal auf folgende Beispielseite, ich hoffe das hilft Dir!

http://www.toms-bastelbude.de/branding.html


----------

